
Archive of Historical Computer Software is here - cleverjake
http://blog.archive.org/2013/04/14/archive-of-historical-computer-software-is-here/
======
Mindless2112
This seems illegal -- for example TOSEC [1] is in there. Unless I'm missing
something, the copyrights on the software in that collection haven't expired.
(The article author notably skips over this question [2] in the comments.)

[1]: <http://archive.org/details/tosec>

[2]: [http://ascii.textfiles.com/archives/3947/comment-
page-1#comm...](http://ascii.textfiles.com/archives/3947/comment-
page-1#comment-575470)

~~~
noonespecial
This is likely technically true, but this is an area where the term of
copyright so far exceeds the commercial viability of the work that it makes
extinction a near certainty. A little calculated civil disobedience seems like
a moral action.

Copyrights are an area of law where "might makes right" and the Archive can
take care of itself. No one is going to war to stop people from playing games
on an emulated Bandai Wonderswan.

